# My last grow . . .



## Prawn Connery (Nov 14, 2013)

Not really my last, but it will be for a while. I'm downscaling to a single 600w grow with a few less plants. This grow had 1200w and seven plants total - one of which was snuck in a bit later than the others, but it was there to be flowered. It's the tall Schnazzleberry in the left-hand corner. Nice smoke, and very hazey as you can see. Takes a long time to finish - about 10+ weeks. It's a slow-flowering plant, but has a nice blueberry taste (Schnazz is about 3/4 Blueberry) with a clear, pleasant high.







Tall plants at the back are Stinky Catpiss Haze. Front and centre is my favourite Swiss Bliss clone. Right are a couple of CBD Crew (high CBD strain) Skunk-Hazes - they're from seed and are looking nice. Schnazzleberry front left. And Sensi Star cross tucked away on the left behind it (obstructed).








Schnazzleberry.








Skunk-Haze cross.








Skunk-Haze cross in front. Couple of 600w bulbs (2100k HPS top, 4000k MH below; 6" centrifugal extractor fan up top leading to a carbon filter outside; 12" floor fan below; and a metal wire cage that is about two feet in diameter and four feet high. Box is 4' x 4' x 6' tall. The Schnazzleberry and Stinky Catpiss are almost 5' tall for refererence.


----------



## drekoushranada (Nov 14, 2013)

I love how you yield from this space. I would love to try coco in a DTW set up. I don't know what I would do with the ruin off though.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Nov 14, 2013)

You could collect it in a bucket and use it to water your other plants (indoors, vegetables etc) if you have them. There isn't usually that much. Mine simply pipes out into the garden.

Anyway, as promised, these are the last pix before I start to harvest and shut down for a time while I work on my next grow chamber


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice setup. I'm curious why you use a metal halide with an HPS or did I misinterpret?


----------



## ii dP ii (Nov 15, 2013)

dual spectrum awesomeness.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 15, 2013)

ii dP ii said:


> dual spectrum awesomeness.



I thought that might be his reason. Curious what the expected increase is.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Nov 15, 2013)

Good question. It was time to replace my bulbs so I thought I'd try a 4000k MH (red spectrum metal halide) with the 2000k HPS to see if it would make any difference. So far it's hard to tell - I'd probably need a couple of grows to compare yields and any other results - but my plants do seem to be taking a little longer to finish flowering, so I'm wondering if that's due to the extra blue/green spectrum or due to the fact the weather is warming up a bit.

I've also harvested one plant already and the yield wasn't quite what I expected. It was a shorter plant (Sensi Star), so would have been side-lit mainly by the MH (not so much the HPS hanging above). The potency is the same - insofar as I can tell (it's already a quite potent strain) - so my gut feeling at this stage is dual HPS may yield better results than combined MH/HPS. But again, the only way to really tell is to run back-to-back identical grows (same strains, same conditions, different bulbs) and compare.

In any case, once I've built my new cabinet I'll only be running 600w, so I can use the MH in the early stages of flowering and the HPS in the later stages to see if that makes any difference. The bulbs are both Solis Tek bulbs (I normally use GE Lucagrow) designed for digital ballasts. I'm impressed by the build quality.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Nov 18, 2013)

Just harvested another two plants: Swiss Bliss and a Sensi Star cross. Buds seem to be a bit tighter (possibly due to the MH), but yields look like they will be down a little. Perhaps a little more proof that HPS is best for yeild, MH best for quality - as that's the conclusion most others who have tried it have reached.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 21, 2013)

I think the ratio of 1 to 1 mh hps might be hurting you a bit. I read and it makes sense to me t.o go at least 3 to 1 hps to mh.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, conventional wisdom is to use at least 2:1 I think. I just threw it in there to see how it would go. As I've only got two bulbs, that's all I could do! But the MH bulb I'm using is 4000k, so it's not too far off the 2000k HPS I use. A lot of MH lamps are in the 6000k-10000k range, so can be quite blue. The MH I chose seemed to have the best spectrum of all the 600w metal halides I could find. It works, but I'm not convinced it's any better than a HPS for flowering (if you only had the choice of using one or two lamps).

Anyway, initial observations are that buds are a little bit denser but not quite so prolific.


----------



## Stefan6874 (Nov 23, 2013)

Great job.


----------



## qroox (Mar 14, 2014)

Prawn Connery said:


> Yeah, conventional wisdom is to use at least 2:1 I think. I just threw it in there to see how it would go. As I've only got two bulbs, that's all I could do! But the MH bulb I'm using is 4000k, so it's not too far off the 2000k HPS I use. A lot of MH lamps are in the 6000k-10000k range, so can be quite blue. The MH I chose seemed to have the best spectrum of all the 600w metal halides I could find. It works, but I'm not convinced it's any better than a HPS for flowering (if you only had the choice of using one or two lamps).
> 
> Anyway, initial observations are that buds are a little bit denser but not quite so prolific.


Interesting thread as always..!! I wish i had the time,space and money to do this experiment mate.I'm all about quantity+quality together  . I've started my vertical grow and i'll be flipping soon enough..Got time to check ? My sig has the link


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 14, 2014)

nice .. have u had a chance to have any of the CBD Crews Skunk Hazes tested for CBD to see what u got there? I am in need of some Seriously high CBD strains.. my nephew who was born 2 years ago.. has been diagnosed with epilepsy.. and being up here in the Northeast High Cbd strains aren't even really available


----------



## qroox (Mar 14, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> nice .. have u had a chance to have any of the CBD Crews Skunk Hazes tested for CBD to see what u got there? I am in need of some Seriously high CBD strains.. my nephew who was born 2 years ago.. has been diagnosed with epilepsy.. and being up here in the Northeast High Cbd strains aren't even really available


I would say go for it and see for yourself.I'm going to try some Moonshine Haze from RD nothing close to a cbd strain but it's already a winner and i hope i'm ready for it.If you're looking for a cure i do not know much.There is a huge amount of research i haven't done yet.They do claim their strains are high in CBD which should be at least partially true.Why don't you send an e-mail to the breeder  ?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 22, 2014)

looking good PC.


----------



## Stefan6874 (Dec 23, 2014)

Stefan6874 said:


> Great job.


_______________________________________
www.theloop21.com


----------



## ibsippin (Dec 23, 2014)

dude, sick set up... if you dont mind ill be using this as blueprints once i get my carbon filter... sick sick sick sick... raw work


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 25, 2014)

qroox said:


> I would say go for it and see for yourself.I'm going to try some Moonshine Haze from RD nothing close to a cbd strain but it's already a winner and i hope i'm ready for it.If you're looking for a cure i do not know much.There is a huge amount of research i haven't done yet.They do claim their strains are high in CBD which should be at least partially true.Why don't you send an e-mail to the breeder  ?


That moonshine haze, crossed with pre '98 bubba created Hillbilly Hobby, aka Shiner, by my buddy @homebrew420 

It's now one of our most valuable and popular strains; grows fast, good structure, citrus flavor, tight buds, great high!


----------



## homebrew420 (Dec 26, 2014)

Great to see. We have been fairly happy with these seeds as well. Taking to F3 for stability and release.
Nice work @ttystikk


----------

